# Looking for babysitter in Chengdu china



## Gemma A (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Im really hoping i can get some advice on acquiring a babysitter for when my husband and i relocate to Chengdu at the end of november. 
Can you recommend any websites as i've looked but not found much? Or is it easier to find someone once we're here?

We need someone 6 nights a week from around 8pm-2am. 

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 

Gemma


----------

